# أطول ناطحة سحاب بالعالم ( 4 كم ) باليابان



## C.Engineer (6 أبريل 2006)

إنجاز مدني وعماري فوق الخيال​



















السلام عليكم . نبدأ بذكر معلومات عن البرج ولكن حاول أن تصدقها لأني إحتجت لبعض الوقت لإستوعابها

*نبدأ*

إرتفاع البرج : 4000 م ( 4 كم )


عدد الطوابق : 800 طابق

المساحة: ضعف ولاية تكساس

مدة الإنجاز: تصل إلى 30 عاما. 

يستوعب من السكان : 
500,000 الى 1,000,000 شخص 
could live

أطلقت عليه اسم (X - seed tower ) 

. وسيتم تشييده في خليج طوكيو على شكل جبل يشبه جبل فوجي ياما الشهير وسيستهلك نحو 6000 متر من مادة الستيل.

ووصفت بعض الشركات الهندسية والاستشارية البرج بأنه «عمل مجنون» لأنه يجنح إلى مستويات غير معقولة لم تصل إليها التقنيات الهندسية والمعمارية في العالم كله.


وقبل الإنتقال الى تكملة المضوع أرجو منكم ألا تنسو أن تعلقوا عن المشروع


X-Seed 4000​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
The X-Seed 4000 is the tallest building ever fully designed for a building proposal at 4,000 meters high (13,123.2 feet). It would be 6,000 meters in diameter at the base and would contain 800 floors. If built, its likely location would be in Tokyo, Japan. It was designed by the Taisei Construction Corporation as a possible mountain-shaped futuristic environment in which 500,000 to 1,000,000 people could live, purposely combining ultra-modern living with interaction with nature. It will be powered by solar energy, and it will be able to react to the weather conditions outside to keep the light, temperature, and air pressure the same inside. Due to its enormous size, the only place where it was plausible to be built is on the sea. If realized, it would even be taller than Mount Fuji, Japan's tallest mountain, which is 3776 meters high (12,388 ft).

The proposed building somewhat resembles structures seen in the futuristic Los Angeles shown in the movie Blade Runner

الموقع المنقول منه 
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=103142



أتركم الأن مع بعض الناطحات في العالم​





Don't Believe The Hype!
Mori and KPF's Shangai World Financial Center​
The Shanghai World Financial Center (SWFC) is a Supertall structure that was ostensibly planned for the lot adjacent to the Jin Mao Tower, but really is the greatest present example so far of this particular brand of Tall Building chicanery. As far as the world knows, this building is currently on the rise and will soon supplant the Petronas Towers as the WTB. It would be closer to the truth to say the SWFC is a well-intentioned publicity stunt designed to drum up financial interest in: 

Mori, the enigmatic Japanese designer of the Shanghai World Financial Center 
b) Design firm Kohn Pedersen and Fox (KPF), and Chief Designer William Pedersen 
c) Pudong Shanghai. 
In 1998, during the topping out ceremony for the Jin Mao Tower, as Adrian Smith stood astride his masterpiece, Mori was next door hammering four pylons into the ground to legally claim he had begun construction on the SWFC. Now, four years later, the lot remains vacant, as does the Chinese government's interest in building the tower. Simply put, they don't have the money to build it, and they don't see how it will make money for them. But despite the fact that it won't get built, KPF has assuredly used this practice of publicity-stunting to their advantage to help bring greater visibility to numerous KPF projects around the world. How could it not? As you read this, construction is nearing completion on the new 191 N. Wacker Tower in Chicago, a beautiful 37-story blue glass structure, the third building along the "KPF bend" in the Chicago River, right at home next to it's curvilinear brother, the famed green-glassed 333 N. Wacker building, where Ferris Buellers's father was seen dancing at the window. 






Speculative "Sky Cities".
The Tokyo "X-Seed" Tower is on the left.​
The Discovery Channel produced an amazing documentary on the proposed construction methods for the Millennium Tower at the Kowloon Bay, Hong Kong site. When you consider the size of the project, you suddenly realize that nothing like this will be built anytime soon. (You can read about it yourself at Discovery.com.) Building the Millennium Tower would tap the entire steel production in Japan for a year, which is not a workable scenario at the moment. And although the Tower would be exponentially safer from wind, earthquakes, and terrorism than anything we now know, the sheer costs in time and materials make something this big possible, but highly unlikely. It would take an international effort, and frankly, these days it seems the International community is more interested in building planes and bombs than buildings. There is a distinctly different priority at hand these days. Besides, Smith told me the plot where the Tower was supposed to go just got sold. So, forget noble causes…the almighty dollar and the Supertall building are inextricably linked, at once each other's best friend and worst enemy. 






The Millennium Tower Project (left) and the Kowloon/MTR Tower​
An entire city housed in one building standing twice as tall as the Sears Tower

AND STILL, LIFE GOES ON IN THE SKYSCRAPER…because they are not just buildings or monuments or astounding feats of engineering, they are also our homes and our businesses and our places of recreation. Rick Roman, the owner of the Signature Room, talks with great pride about the thousands of world travelers who have made the pilgrimage to his restaurant. The double-entendre of their slogan, "The Restaurant The World Looks Up To", is not lost on us. And think about the tens of thousands of people for whom the Hancock Center is a part of their daily lives. Myself, I couldn't imagine a week without a Chocolate Martini in the Southwest corner of the lounge, staring across the city at the Loop at sunset. There is no more beautiful site on earth than that view, no mountain range or coastline or desert vista can even remotely compare. 




ترتيب أطول ناطحات سحاب بالعالم ​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_tallest_structures



دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 أبريل 2006)

فات الموضوع أن يذكر :

كم من الوقت يستغرق صعود إنسان إلى الطابق 800 عبر الدرج .. :81: 

:68: :68: 

فعلاً العلم يرفع بيوتاً لا عماد لها .

شكراً أخي C.Engineer على تزويدنا بالمعلومات القيمة .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (6 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا*

*فعلا انه لا شي مستحيل مع العلم 



مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع




تحياتي*​


----------



## غـريب - الـدار (7 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"] 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز / C.Engineer

في البداية أتقدم لشخص الكريم بالشكر الجزيل على المجهود الذي تبذله
وذلك في سبيل خدمة قسم الهندسة المدنية و مساعدة الأعضاء
.....................
في الحقيقة فكرة هذا الجبل الحديدي مجنونة من عالم الخيال

وتدل على الإبداع

إذا تم إنشاء ناطحة السحاب فعلا ستكون بحق من عجائب الدنيا
[/FRAME]


----------



## ma-tawa (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الأحلام
ولكن سؤال يطرح نفسه ................متى سيبدأ أو بداالعمل به
ma-tawa*************


----------



## C.Engineer (9 أبريل 2006)

تسلموا يا شباب هذا واجبنا

بالنسبة الى إستفسار م. أبو بكر بكيفية الصعود الى 800 طابق , فإني أريد أن أخبرك بأن المصاعد 
العادية سرعتها 1م/ث ومن جديد أصبحنا نجد مصاعد بسرعة 4م/ث 
والمفاجأه الكبرى بأن برج دبي سوف يملك مصاعد سرعتها 10م/ث 
أي انه يصعد كل 100 طابق بدقيقة واحده , هذا في دبي , فما أدراك اليابانيين ماذا يفعلوا 


والسلام


----------



## نينا (9 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا بكم 
بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من الرائع ، لكنني اسأل يا ترى ما هي التقنيات الحديثة التي استخدم في 
المبنى ذات ال4000 م لحمايته من الرياح و الزلازل و خصوصا في اليابان ، كلي رغبة في ان 
ارى ارائكم حول ناطحات السحاب هذه 
يا ترى هل ناطحات السحاب هل هي رمز للتطور الحضاري للمدينة ام هي مسألة تجارية ولا ,،علاقة لها بالتطور . يسعدني ان تناقشوا الموضوع معي . وشكرا

hgsghl​


----------



## C.Engineer (10 أبريل 2006)

الى الأخت نينا 

لإستفسارك الاول عن مقاومة الرياح والزلازل لهذا المبنى , من الواضح جدا ان المبنى مبني على شكل هرم وهذا يساعد المبنى بمقاوة الرياح والزلازل 

أما بالنسبه لهذه الناطحه في اليابان , فأنت تعلمين بأن اليابان ليس كبيره بالحجم بل هي جزر متفرقه 
ومثل هذه الناطحه التي مساحتها ضعف مساحة تكساس سوف تكون ذو أهميه كبرى 
وكما قرأتي فإنهم سوف يبنوها على البحر لعدم توفر المساحه المطلوبه

ووجهت نظري من إستفسارك هل ناطحات السحاب هل هي رمز للتطور الحضاري للمدينة ام هي مسألة تجارية ولا , أكيد أكيد تطور حضاري لأنها تعكس ثقافه المدينه ومدى التقدم العلمي فيها 
وسف تعتبر معلم حضاري للمدينه
يعني لو كنا واضحين أكثر . لو خيرتي السكن في دبي هل سوف ترفضين 

بتمنى إني أكون افدتك بما لدي
والسلام


----------



## barede (11 أبريل 2006)

*علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم*

شكراً أيها الزميل العزيز على جهودك المبذولة لجلب هذه المعلومات وكل شيئ وارد،علماً أن ما نعلمه حتى الآن في هذا العالم أقل بكثير مما نجهله.وياما سنرى.....


----------



## zekrysinai (12 أبريل 2006)

انا اظن انه من الممكن لمهندس متخرج حديثا ان يقضى كل عمره المهنى فى انجاز مشروع واحد فقط مثل هذا المشروع ؛ انه حقا عمل عجيب ؟


----------



## عمروعلى3 (13 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز احمد
مشكور على هذا الطرح الرائع والذى يطلق لخيالنا العنان
لنخرج عن اسوار الخرسانه والحديد ونحطم قيود الكبارى والاستيل ونتحدث فى امورا اخرى ليس اقل اهميه ان كانت لا تزيد.

اما عن اسئلتى حول الموضوع
-	ماذا عن حياه البشر على ارتفاع 4 كم اليس الارتفاع الشاهق هذا يقلل من الاوكسجين كما يخفض من درجه الحراره؟؟؟ 
-	عندما شيد اليابانيون مطارهم الرائع فى عرض المحيط كان انجاز رائع يجعلنا لا نشك فى مطمحهم القادم ولكن الا ترى معى ان فكره انشاء مثل هذه الكتله السكنيه فى عرض المحيط تدعو الى المزيد من الحيره فهم لا يتحدوا العالم بعلمهم بل انهم يتحدوا العلم نفسه.
-	ومن الناحيه النفسيه الا ترى ان تواجد ما بين نصف الى مليون شخص فى سكن واحد يدعو الى الكثير من المشاكل ....  فهنافى مصر يسكن المنزل حوالى عشرين اسره فى المتوسط وينتج عن ذلك حوالى 120 قضيه تتداولها المحاكم.
-	واما عن سبب انشاء المبنى فانا لا اعتقد انه سيزيدهم حضاره لان حضاره اليابان لا تكمن فيما يبنوه ولكن تكمن فى عادتهم وتقاليدهم وفى حبهم للعمل وتمسكهم به واخلاصهم فيه ومدى ادراكهم لقيمه الوقت والذى قد لا يعنى شىء بالنسبه للكثير وهذا ما يجعلنا ننبهر بهم ونرفع لهم القبعات............ واذكر قصه لطالب يابانى ذهب الى امريكا ليتعلم اكثر عن المحركات وعندما درس واجتهد لدرجه انه نال درجه الدكتوراه ولكنه قبل ان ينالها رسميا تركها وعاد الى بلده وعندما سئل عن ذلك اجاب ان هدفه من السفر الى امريكا هو تعلم شىء يفيد به بلده وليس لنيل الشهادات.[/FRAME]​


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ، ولكننى أرى أن ناطحة السحاب هذه بالرغم من أنها إنجاز هائل ، إلا أن من بداخلها يكون معزولا عن العالم الخارجى مما يعطى الفرصة لوجود الجرائم بداخل مثل هذه المبانى 0


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع جدا جدا
و بالنسبه للاخت نينا اللى جذبنى تساؤلها
اعتقد طبعا ان منشأت مثل ناطحات السحاب تعبير قوى جدا عن مدى التطور التكنولوجى الهائل للمكان المتواجده فيه
و طبعا لابد من استغلال هذا التقدم استغلال تجارى لزياده الارباح
يعنى اعتقد ان النقطتين اللى طرحتيهم فى سؤالك مترتبين على بعض
انا متقدم تكنولوجيا بالتالى لازم استغل ده للربح


----------



## turkiq (14 أبريل 2006)

ما خلو شي اليابانيين


----------



## turkiq (14 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى ان يتحقق هذا المشروع الحلم


----------



## turkiq (14 أبريل 2006)

ماحد يقدر يعطينا صور اكثر


----------



## ibm_mourad (14 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة والمثيرة والمحثة على العمل والإبتكار


----------



## ابو حسين ك (15 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
كلنا يتساءل عن كيفية القيام بهذا العمل الكبير جداو لكن دعني اذكر ان اديسون عندما اكتشف المصباح قال :- لا اظن ان العالم سيتقدم اكثر من ذلك و انظر اخي الى اين وصل العلم اليوم 
ثم اذا كان الفراعنة بدون اليات و معدات الكترونية قد قاموا ببناء الاهرامات فاعتقد ان العالم اليوم و ربما غدا سيقوم ببناء هذا المبنى 
خالص تحياتي


----------



## جبار كريم (16 أبريل 2006)

[frame="6 90"] 
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ولكن تذكر دائما ان قدرة الله اقوى واعز
[/frame]


----------



## C.Engineer (16 أبريل 2006)

أشكركم جميعا على إهتمامكم بالموضوع 
وأقدر مدى تعجبكم من مدى التقدم الهندسي الذي وصل إليه اليابان

والنسبه الى أسئله م. عمرو فهي حقا صحيحه تعكس المنظور الإجتماعي 
وهو منظور مهم , ولكن كما تعرف ان اليابان صغيرة الحجم بجزرها 
لا أريد ان ادافع عنهم ولكن أعترف بان لهم من الهندسه والفكر ما ليس عندنا في الوقت الحاضر

والسلام


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (17 أبريل 2006)

مشكورااا جداا


----------



## ibm_mourad (18 أبريل 2006)

سبحان الذي يعلم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## توفيق قشلان (22 أبريل 2006)

وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا


----------



## ابوفهد (22 أبريل 2006)

وفوق كل عالم عليم وهوا الخالق المسخر سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العضيم


----------



## مهندس إدريس (22 أبريل 2006)

هل لديك فكرة عن رقم الميزانية .........مثلا 100 مليار ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Adham (10 مايو 2006)

ما شاء الله فعل , هل سيتم بناء مصنع خرسانة في الأعلى حتى لا تتجاوز الخلطات زمن الأخذ, وهل سيتم تزويد السكان بمظلات للنزول السريع في حال شب حريق ما أو حادث لاسمح الله؟


----------



## اسامه المهندس (22 مايو 2006)

*لو برج طين*

تصوروا هذا البرج يبنى في ايامجدي وجدك كان شكد احتاجوا طين وتبن للبناء؟؟؟؟


----------



## زيــــاد (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ,,,, 

في أعتقادي أن الهندسه ماعندها مشكله , ولكن المشكله في النقود , يعني لا بد من ميزانيه هائلة 
وممكن تكون صعبه حبتين ...


تحياتي


----------



## مشاري (22 مايو 2006)

30 سنة مدة انشاء المشروع

الله يعطينا طول العمر ونشوف


----------



## ahm.2006 (23 مايو 2006)

شكراً على الموضوع 
والله يعطينا طول العمر ونشوف...


----------



## جنااات (23 مايو 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## فادي الموسى (24 مايو 2006)

أتمنى أن يتواجد في الوطن العربي مهندسين مثل المهندسين القائمين على هذا المشروع الضخم جدا جدا جدا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## مهندس واعد (26 مايو 2006)

واااااااااو بصراحه حيل خيالي وعمل أتمنى اشوفه .ومشكور اخوي على المعلومات بصراحه ما قصرت


----------



## ابن صرمان (26 مايو 2006)

مشاء الله وسبحان الله وبحمده صورحقيقة تفوق الخيال
تحياتى لك على جهودك المبدولة من أجل أنجاح هدا المنتدى المتخصص.


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## مدني جديد (27 مايو 2006)

اعيد اطرح السؤال على نفسي هل اليابنيين وصل بهم الجنوح العلمي الي هذا المدى الضخم اتوقع اذا حدث هذا سوف ننتقل الي عالم الخياال الذي تنتجه لنا هووليود شي عجيب طيب وبعد انشاء هذا المبنى وخصوصا ان اليباان يتعرض الان الي مشكلة كبيرة في انخفاض عدد المواليد يعني مشكلة وايضا


----------



## العرندس (27 مايو 2006)

اعجز عن التعليق​


----------



## khaledss2 (28 مايو 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.جمال العبري (28 مايو 2006)

في الحقيقة عندما قرأت عنوان المقال توقعت بأن الموضوع ربما فيه نوع من الدعابه ولكن عندما قرأت المقال والتعليقات عليه ايقنت مدى الجديه في ذلك، خصوصا من ذلك الشعب الطموح والكادح.. ولكن يدور في ذهني ما يدور في اذهان أخواني المهندسين الكرام،، كم من المواد سيتطلبها المبنى، وكيف ستصل المعدات والرافعات إلى ذلك الارتفاع الشاهق، وكيف يستطيع العمال المجازفين بحياتهم القيام بواجبهم ، ثم كم من الطاقه والمولدات الكهربائية يحتاجه المبنى وكيف سيتم ضخ المياه وتوفيرها إلى الطوابق العليا، وكيف سيتم التخلص من مياه التصريف (اتوقع بأنها ستجري انهارا) ، وهل وهل وهل .. الكثير الكثير من الاسئله، نتمنى ان يجيب عليها اليابانيون بالفعل ..
:81: 
م.جمال


----------



## zoomh (30 مايو 2006)

اولا اشكر C.Eng.
نحن نعلم جيدا أن مقدر قطر ما على إنجاز منشاءه مهما كانت هي تعبير مباشر على القدرة المادية أي القوة الاقتصادية التي تتبعها القوة التكنولوجية الازمة للتنفيذ وبالتالي تعطي البلد المنفذ صورة عن إقتصادة القوي جدا وعن تقنيته الفائقة التقدم وهذا وحدة يلفت الانظار الية اقتصاديا وتجاريا وسياحيا بل وثقافيا في احيان كثيرة


----------



## firasna (30 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخي ...لكن أعتقد أن الوقت مبكر عن الحديث عن مثل تلك المشاريع ..هذه مثل السيارات المستقبلية تراها فقط في المعارض الدولية للدعاية وتنتظر عشرات السنوات لكي تراها تمشي..فأعتقد العلم لم يصل الى حد انجاز مثل تلك المشاريع الخيالية في الوقت الحاضر حتى لو كانو يابانيون...مع أحترامي لك


----------



## صقر سوريا (30 مايو 2006)

هذا ولافي الاحلام


----------



## moohammed (30 مايو 2006)

thanks very much


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## امير المؤمنين (7 يونيو 2006)

عمل ونجاز في الاحلام


----------



## ابوفهد (15 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تستهل احل صوره مثل صورك في المقتطفات


----------



## ياسر اليمانى (17 يونيو 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ... هل 4000 متر ارتفاعاً به درج عادى ام ان الدرج من صنع الخيال ايضاً


----------



## المهندسان (18 يونيو 2006)

هذا لا يصدق


----------



## annozily (20 يونيو 2006)

احتاج وقت طويل حتى استوعب الموضوع .. خاصة والزلازل في اليابان معروفة


----------



## همس.م (20 يونيو 2006)

مبنى ولا فى الاحلام 

لكن ازاى السكان يقدروا يطلعوا الارتفاع الهائل ده

والشابيك ازاى تكون معموله 

هل السكان يقدروا يقفوا فى الشبابيك ولا ساعتها حيشوفوا السحاب


----------



## قطر الندى (21 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله يا ترى التصاميم الانشائية كاملة و كم عدد المهندسين الذين شاركوا بالتصميم


----------



## elshimy80 (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير,,متنيا ان نرى مثل هذه الناطحات في بلادنا,,,,,,, يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## مسلم جعفري (23 يونيو 2006)

عودونا اليابانيون على طرح امور فوق الخيال حين طرحها وهم الاول في تطوير المعلومة التي يحصلون عليها ترى مادا لو امتلكوا ربع ما لدى العرب من مواد اولية
لله في خلقه شؤون
كل يوم هو في شأن
والدهر حبلى ليس يدرى ما تلد
والعاقبة للمتقين


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (23 يونيو 2006)

كل يوم الانسان يذداد علما من كتاب الله عزوجل:32:


----------



## هزبر المقطري (26 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا الانسان البشري يقف مذهولا امام هذا الانجاز الجبار والذي يدل على حب الوطن وحب العلم وهذا ما نلاحظه من مجتمع غير مسلم .
أتمنا من المجتمع المسلم ان يفيق وان يجد حضاراتة السابقة والتي تمثلت في قصور الاندلس الرائعة ومدينة بغداد السابقة (مفترق الطرق) كما كان يطلق عليها ايام العصر العباسي وغيره من الحضارت التي كانت تتفوق على نضيراتها في ذالك الزمن.


----------



## aalmasri (26 يونيو 2006)

*تصحيح بسيط*

الموضوع اكثر من رائع. يبدو ان اليابانيين لديهم بعض التكنولوجيا التي تؤهلهم "للتفكير" في مشروع كهذا
تصحيح بسيط بالنسبة لمساحة المشروع. محيط المبنى عند قاعدته يساوي 6000 متر. اما بالنسبة ل "ضعف مساحة تكساس" فلا يوجد شيء ولا حتى بنصف مساحة تكساس
لكن مع هذا يبقى المشروع خطوة عملاقة نحو المستقبل ويستحق كل الاحترام:14:


----------



## م وليد (29 يونيو 2006)

أظن أنها ليست ناطحة سحاب بل هي ديناصور ناطحات السحاب 
ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## روزانا (30 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع ده شيق جدا مشكور عليه يا بشمهندس ولكن بعيدا عن كل الاستفسارات حوله هل من الممكن أن نتعلم ولو القليل من هذا الشعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس حسين حسن (3 يوليو 2006)

شيئ رائع يتخطى العمل الهنسي الروتيني 

ويصل بنا الى افاق تتطاول علو هذا البناء 

وهذا مانراه ان يكون طموح كل مهندس عربي ولك شكري مهندس مدني


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (11 يوليو 2006)

بجد روعه وفضيعه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 يوليو 2006)

شيء رائع ولكن اعتقد انة يصعب تنفيذة خصوصا في المحيط


----------



## m_qablan (12 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيل وانشالله نرى هكذا اجاز عظيم قي عالمنا العربي بايدي عرب


----------



## كريم العاني (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## salahaldeen (20 يوليو 2006)

هل سيقاوم ظاهرة التسونامي . لا ولا نصيف التسونامي.
لا أعتقد أن الموضوح واقعي بل هو من ضرب الخيال. النفط سينضب والعالم سيتجه الى البداوة تدريجيا فالواقع أن برميل النفط هو الذي سيصل إلى أربعة الآف لكن ليس كيلومترا بل ربما دولارا. 
وربما والله أعلم صاروخ واحد من كوريا الشمالية باتجاه اليابان سوف يوقظ اليابانيين من عالم الخيال إلى عالم الواقع. :81: :81:


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 يوليو 2006)

مشروع الحلم مع الشكر والتقديرلمن ساهم في اعدادة


----------



## mely (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير و نتمنى دوام التوفيق


----------



## talakkek (23 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر لك يا غالي المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## aymen_ahmed (24 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد بأن اساسات هذه الناطحة ستكون عبارة عن خوازيق تمتد حتى تخترق محيط الكرة الارضية من الجهة المقابلة - على ان يتم ربطها بصواميل حتى تكون قوية الثبات .


----------



## المهندسة المتفائلة (24 يوليو 2006)

[MOVE="up"] :15: الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الحلو والمذهل جدا شككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررا 
drawGradient()[/MOVE]


----------



## محمد حسين لفته (30 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز حقا هذا البرج قد يعتبر من عجائب الدنيا في المستقبل لكن سؤالي هو كيف سيتم دخول المليون شخص يوميا وخروجهم بسهوله كما كيف سيتم معالجة حالات الحريق .


----------



## المريود أحمد (1 أغسطس 2006)

لكن لم تخبرونا متى سيبدأ العمل في هذا المشروع الخرافي؟ 
في اعتقادي أن انشاء هذا البرج غير ممكن من ناحية استخدام البشر في بنائه على الاقل لسببين: 
- درجة الحرارة المنخفضة جدا
-انعدام القدرة على التنفس


----------



## sherif ahmed (11 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان يتحقق هذا المشروع الحلم


----------



## الأبطح (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل واسمحوا لي بالمشاركة
اعتقد بان تامين سبل الحياة والسلامه اعقد من بناء البرج


----------



## mhmhd001 (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (13 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اصدقائى الاعزاء بعد التحية اود ان اشكر صديقنا العزيز على هذا الموضوع الشيق جدا واحب ان اعلق على هذا الموضوع ان اليابان يحق لها ان تفعل ما تشاء اى وقت لان هذه دوله غير عادية وبشر عاديين بس للاسف العرب هما اللى غير عاديين اتمنى من الله ان يجعل عندنا العزيمه واللارادة لحب عملنا والاخلاص فيه والتفانى لدرجة الابتكار لكى نصبح شعب منتج وليس شعب مستهلك فقط وشكرا.


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أغسطس 2006)

thnks man its amazing project


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (13 أغسطس 2006)

ok man thnkx


----------



## ابو مرتضى (22 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="4 70"][glow="ff0000"][glint]صحيح اليابان دائما تبهر العالم حتى يتمنى المرء ان يكون يابانيا بالعلم على قصر قامتهم وكبر ابداعهم
شكرا للجهود وياريتنه نكون مثلهم[/glint][/glow][/frame]


----------



## dosdos2k (22 أغسطس 2006)

اعجاز هندسي و لكن 

و فوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 أغسطس 2006)

من تعريفات الهندسة الشهيرة أنه فن و علم لخدمة و راحة الانسان بأقل التكاليف 
و نلحظ اشارة قوية لتقييم جدوى العمل الهندسي فما جدوى هذا العمل حسب ثقافتنا لا أفهم جدوى هذا العمل فهل نناقش مدى تحقيق أغراض الهندسة في هذا العمل


----------



## احمد الديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا اخواني ان العلم ليس له حدود( وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) ولكن هو تعليقي الوحيد ان الجدوي الاقتصادية لهذا المشروع قليلة ولكن نريد لو يوجد عندك اخي c.engneer صور لتنفيذ هذه المشاريع فنرجو انزالها الينا وشكرا وجزاك الله خير علي هذه المشاركة الجميلة اخوك م/ احمد الديب


----------



## ojweiles (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كم درجة يمكن ان نصل بصعودنا الى 800 طابق؟
اشكرك على هذه النبذة الواسعة وارجو استمرارك في تزويدنا بالمعلومات الفريدة والخيال المتميز....


----------



## احمد السماحى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

كم ستكون تكلفه هذه الناطحه العملاقه؟
هولاء اليابنين يبتكرون اشياء عريبه وماسابوش حاجه اللى اما عملوها


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مشروع يتطلب العديد من التقنيات 
الحديثة كما يبرز مدى التقدم العلمي 
والقدرة المالية وبالتالي قوة المدينة.


----------



## nouman (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الحقيقة إني مصدوم من المعلومات التي قرأت 

ولكن لا غريب على من يعمل بجهد , وخير من عم بجد هو شعب اليابان ....

ولكن أخي العزيز هل تتوفر معلومات اضافية عن البرج , مخططات مثلا , لكي يتسنى لنا رؤية هذا الابداع العلمي


----------



## روزانا (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*بمناسبة الحديث عن اليابان .!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

قاموا بعمل شاطئ صناعي ... رملة وميَّه .... فيه أمواج تحاكي أمواج الطبيعة
ملفات الصور ... وصلتني على ال***** من صديق :55:


----------



## thaier983 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله ..والله انه عمل جنوني

من علا فالله اعلى


----------



## حسام العراقي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الافادة والله ينور عليك في الدنيا والاخرة

المهندس حسام العراقي


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

هكذا الأمور تجاوزت العقل


----------



## م.ابو الوسام (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤالي كم مساحة الطابق الاول في البرج الضخم هذا . وهل الارض في اليابان تسطيع حمل هذا البرج في وضعه النهائي اي بعد ان يسكن . شكرا 


م. ابو الوسام


----------



## hamid02 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

هده فعلا بداية النهاية و لكم التحليل


----------



## noble (5 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى ان يتحقق هذا المشروع الحلم


----------



## حيدر سامي (5 أبريل 2007)

والله روعه اتمنا لهم كل الخير لانهم امه متطوره جدا جدا ، شكرا لك اخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع.


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

كم ستكون درجة الحرارة على ارتفاع 4 كم
اي السكان في الطوابق الارضية مصيفين وفي الطوابق العلوية مشتايين


----------



## قاسم الكيم (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع


----------



## hamaj_1968 (12 مايو 2007)

لا يمكن تطبيقه لانه بعد 4000 متر لايوجد اوكسجين


----------



## eng-ali26 (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كريم العاني (12 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي الكبير (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي فعلا" لا مستحيل مع تقدم العلم وبقدرة الله اولا"


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معماري ينبع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

لاتنسوا برج دبي الذي لم يعلن عن الارتفاع النهائي له


----------



## عبد اللطيف زكار (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا لا أتوقع إمكانية تنفيذ هذا البرج (الجبل) وأن تنفيذه قد يسبب زعزعة في طبقات التربة لأنه جبل و تعلمون أن الله جعل الجبال رواسي للأرض فكيف نحن نقيم جبل في أخطر المناطق زلازلالية وإن كان طول هذا البرج 4 كم فكم يسبلغ طول الأوتاد هل 2000 م 
أنا يا أخواني أعجر عن التفكير في هذا الأمر لأنه في اعتقادي شبه مستحيل ودعونا ننتظر حتى يبدأ اليابانيين بالعمل به حتى نصدقه


----------



## قاسم الكيم (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع فعلا انه لا شي مستحيل مع العلم


----------



## اشرف العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على هاي المعلومه 
بعد وين توصلون ياليابنيون


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة ...
​_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------



## ماجدان (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بصراحه انا مش عارف اصدق او أنطق بكلمه 
بس ليا سؤال هو هيبقى فى بواب ؟ وهياخد كام ؟
سؤال غبى كمان ... بعد أذنكم هو ممكن يبقى فى مبنى خرسانى بالأرتفاع ده 
وعلى فكره الحمد لله أحنا واحده من 6 شركات فى العالم أجمع اختيرت للأشراف على العماله فى هذا المشروع الضخم :14: 

بهذر معاكم :67: .................... أشمعنا اليابنيين يهزروا معاكم :67: 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح 80 (11 مارس 2008)

فى عهد الملك توفيق فى مصر ارسلت اليابان بعثة للاستفادة من التطور الموجود بمصر اما الان فانتم ترون اليابان وفى مصر اقصى ارتفاع للمبانى 1.5 عرض الشارع او 36 متر حسب قانون البناء مع ان المصريون والمسلمين جميعاً لديهم عقول لا تقل عن هؤلاء


----------



## الوردي (12 مارس 2008)

اتمنى ان نشأ هكذا مشروع في العراق


----------



## رجب صالح (12 مارس 2008)

مشكرو يا اخي على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا جماعه الحاجه ام الاختراع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, واكيد طالما تم الاعلان عن المشروع يبقي اكيد تم دراسته دراسه مستفيضه من كل النواحي والا يبقي بيهرجوا
وسبحان الله الذي قال في كتابه العزيز 
ويخلق ما لا تعلمون 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## العربي المشهور (13 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااا اخي المهندس c Engineerعلى هذا الموضوع المتميززززززززززززززز


----------



## حسان فارس (13 مارس 2008)

سبحان الذي علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## تامر حنفى محمود (13 مارس 2008)

حاجه حلوه خالص


----------



## ahmedhien (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع




تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

علي هذا الكم الرائع من المعلومات
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## mercy (16 مارس 2008)

أعتقد أن مشكلة هذا المبنى ليس في كونه تحدي من الناحية الهندسية بل هو في نمط العيش الجديد الذي يفرضه على الساكنين فيه أو المنتفعين منه فهم سيكونون معزولين تماما عن باقي المدينه أو البلد وربما لن ينزلو أو يخرجو منه الا في فترات متباعده من الزمن وهو شيئ جدير بالأهتمام و الدراسه وحيث أن لكل شي بداية فهو سابقة في هذا المجال و لا يمكن توقع النتائج بسهوله


----------



## خدمات (2 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومه ومال اليابانيين الا مثل هذه المشاريع لأن ديرتهم ضيقه


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (2 أبريل 2008)

اخواني ... بما انه كله محسوب وفق معادلات وقوانين هندسيه و راس المال موجود 
بقدر الانسان يعمل اكثر من هيك

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مياه سعودية (2 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الراقي توب (2 أبريل 2008)

رابط الموقع المنقول منه ماهو شغال معاي
مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
صراحة يرفع من الهمم


----------



## civilworks (2 أبريل 2008)

ناس بتبني .. و ناس بيقولونا ليس لكم الا ان ترابطوا .. وتصبروا .. 

غريب امرنا نحن العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## depo (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخ عمرو على قال شئ مهم صحيح موضوع المشاكل دى ياباشمهندس ابوبكر يعنى لمل المراة اليابنية تحب تنشر الغسيل وهى فى الدور548 مثلا هتعمل مشاكل مع 547 دور هتبقى مجزرة .
لا اقصد التهكم


----------



## مسلم (3 أبريل 2008)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> فات الموضوع أن يذكر :
> 
> كم من الوقت يستغرق صعود إنسان إلى الطابق 800 عبر الدرج .. :81:
> 
> ...




ممكن نزود كمان سؤالين

لو واحد حب ينده على واحده ساكن فى أخر دور

و لو واحد عايز يعمل سبت يجيب فيه الطلبات هيحتاج كام متر حبل


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (3 أبريل 2008)

هذا الآن أما بعد مئة عام ماذا تتوقع عزيزي المهندس


----------



## allhgory (6 أبريل 2008)

فعلا انه لا شي مستحيل مع العلم


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أهل الملتقى وتحية خاصة لC.Engineer أحد الأخوة ذكر بأنه يمكن لمهندس خريج أن يعمل كل عمره المهنى فى مشروع واحد . لكن هنالك ملاحظة بسيطة طبعا فى مثل هذه المشاريع لابد من ان يكون فريق التصميم ،الإشراف والتنفيذ ممن لديهم خبرات كبيرة وفى نهاية المشروع إن قدر له البدء والنهاية فسيكون هولاء المهندسين قدبلغوا من الكبر عتيا ، او قد إنتقلوا إلى الدار الآخرة .هنالك سؤال هل سيستفيد اليابانين من مختلف كودات العالم أم هل سيكتفوا بكودهم الخاص نظرا لطبيعتهم .ومتى سيبدا العمل وهل تم الإنتهاء من التصميم .وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوة الملتقى تحية خاصة للجهد المقدم من C.Engineer هذا المشروع طبعا لابد من وجود فريق عمل متكامل من مصممين ومشرفين ومنفذين ولديهم خبرات واسعة وعند الإنتهاء من المشروع إذا قدر له البدء والإنتهاء سيكون هولاء المهندسين قد بلغو من الكبر عتيا أو إنتقلوا إلى الدار الآخرة .متى سيبدأ العمل ، وهل تم الإنتهاء من التصميم ، وهل سيعتمد اليابانين على مختلف الكودات أم سيعتمدوا على كودهم الخاص نظرا لطبيعتهم


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (6 أبريل 2008)

عجائب الدنيا !!!!!


----------



## برنس الهندسه (6 أبريل 2008)

كان فى حلقه كامله من برنامج EXTREME ENGINEERING بتتكلم باستفاضه عن المشروع ده 
وعلى مااتذكر ان فى البرنامج ذكر ان ارتفاع البرج يصل الى 1ميل فقط 
اى 1700متر مش 4000متر 
وده رابط لتحميل هذه الحلقه​ 
من هنا ​


----------



## moaaz2009 (1 مايو 2008)

وماذا عن طبيعة الأساسات إذا كان سيبني في البحر؟


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (1 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

شكرا 
علي اضافتك الرائعه جدا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 مايو 2008)

مافي شىء مستحيل ماهو عجيب الان سيسصبح امر عادي بعد سنين ارجعوا بالذاكرة الى الخلف ستجدوا ما كان حلم اصبح حقيقة


----------



## ساجدسامح (2 مايو 2008)

كل يوم العال يتقدم وكل يوم جديد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على هذه الصور و الافكار التي هي فعلا فوق الخيال


----------



## بةمو (25 مايو 2008)

الله اكبر والله اكبر


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (26 مايو 2008)

فعلا برج غير طبيعي ...... وجزاك الله الف خير علي هالموضوع


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مايو 2008)

يقول الشاعر
اختر لنفسك منزلا ---تهفو النجوم الى قبابه 
الخيال عربي --والتنفيذ ياباني ---والله اليستر من الهزات والكوارث-تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## tamer (26 مايو 2008)

مش لاقي رد جديد بعد كل اللي قرأته
بس الموضوع هايل
تشكر يا باشا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 مايو 2008)

سبحان الله العظيم وعلمنا الانسان مالم يعلم.............
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم
لا اله الا الله


----------



## لهون جاف (26 مايو 2008)

الله آكبر يا بشر


----------



## ashrafemara (26 مايو 2008)

مش عارف بس حاسس ان الموضوع مختلق


----------



## باسل عباس (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور


----------



## لخضر12 (28 مايو 2008)

اليابانيين جنون


----------



## محمد المقادمة (28 مايو 2008)

اشكرك على موضوعك الجيد


----------



## خالد ظاهر (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي ...والى الامام...


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (29 مايو 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع .. لكن اليابانيين هدول .. علمهم كبير جدا ..!


----------



## elhussein_1985 (19 يونيو 2008)

انا مش مصدق بس ليه لأ كل حاجه في الزمن ده مش صعبه علي المهندسين.دا احنا اللي بنينا عجائب الدنيا السبع.


----------



## صادق حمود (19 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل ونقاش اجمل واحب ان اضيف بان قيمة الشعوب هي في تقدمها وان تكون طامحة لان تكون الريادة لها ولا يمكن ان يتحقق ذلك الا بالعمل الدووب ومحاولة تذليل العقبات عن طريق توضيف العلم بذلك وهو ما يبدو لنا ان اليابانين ساعين لة بجد عسى لنا ان نتعلم منهم ما يفيدنا ويخدم بلدنا وفقكم اللة للخير


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م - خالد (19 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع - جزيل الشكر لناشره


----------



## م - خالد (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

